# Gearing-Up for CES 2015: LG Says to Prepare for Quantum Dots



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It’s hard to believe that 2014 is nearly in the books, and as you’ll see in our forthcoming “Year in Review,” a lot has happened in the A/V world over the past 12 months. For most, this time of year is a wind-down period meant for food, gifts, family, and festivities. Tech manufacturers, however, are spinning-up for the largest electronics show on the planet: CES 2015. There’s simply no rest for the weary. In a few short weeks the tech world will descend upon the Vegas strip, with an estimated* 3,600 companies showing off more than 20,000 new products to some 160,000 attendees. 










_LG is jumping into Quantum Dots._​

A pre-CES hint at new product offerings isn't completely unusual at this time of year; companies realize that secrecy is no longer the name of the game. Why wait when your product can jump into the spotlight now? This week, LG took the press plunge and announced some very interesting Ultra HD TV news. Quantum Dots. 

Rubbing your eyes? 

If you recall, Samsung has divulged that their foray into OLED consumer display production would be shelved during 2015 in favor of LCD Ultra 4K displays featuring a technology called Quantum Dots. Thus leaving LG as the sole manufacturer of consumer ready OLED displays. LG is OLED gung-ho and based on the results of this year’s Value Electronics TV Shootout, they have every reason to believe that OLED can realize its expected role as a reference display tech. That being said, LG is indicating it isn’t ready to place all of its eggs in one basket, nor are they willing to allow a direct competitor to gain significant ground in a crowded LCD market space. This week LG announced they would unveil a new LCD 4K Ultra HD TV series loaded with Quantum Dot technology.

Yes my fellow enthusiasts, Quantum Dots are shaping up to be the biggest display-tech buzzword of 2015.

Quantum Dots are nothing new. In 2013, Sony released several LCD TVs with “Triluminos” or Quantum Dots. The tech, itself, is rather complicated and most easily explained as a new layer added to LCD screens. Quantum Dots are incredibly tiny nanocrystals (measuring 2 to 10 nanometers) that are particularly good at emitting very specific colors (based on their size). Traditional LCD TVs use a blue LED coated with a yellow phosphor to create white light, which isn’t optimal. Quantum Dot displays remove the yellow phosphor and allow blue LEDs to shine through a layer of red and green quantum dots, creating an exceptionally precise white light to pass through LCD screen color filters. The experts say the result is brighter and more accurate colors. LG estimates that the inclusion of Quantum Dot on their LCD 4K sets will increase color accuracy and viewing angles by more than 30-percent. 

Specific details (size, pricing, consumer availability) concerning LG’s new Quantum Dot 4K TV series has not been released. LG says they will have display models at CES, so stay tuned.


_Image Credit: LG_

*Based on 2014 CES statistics


----------

